# My Charging Cable Tastes Terrible!



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

Most probably think by virtue of the post title that the author must be another guy that's nuts.

Well, maybe some truth there. Anyway, because of some residual hand paralysis I often have to use my mouth and teeth to assist in simple tasks. I typed for many months using a pencil held in my mouth. I have slowly moved up to one finger typing. Anyway I have to use my mouth to assist in plugging in small cables into electronic devices like my cell phone charger and Kindle. While plugging in the Kindle I had noticed how terrible the cable tasted. Now don't think I make a habit of tasting the electronics in my household but this Kindle cable is the gosh-awfullest tasting thing that's ever hit my mouth including the time I siphoned gas from my Dad's '66 Impala and got a mouthful.

Wondering if the cable flavor has anything to do with some of the poor quality charging cable issues I've read about here?

I might call Amazon and see if I can get one that tastes like Banana Pudding.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

I hate to admit this, but I have never thought about cable taste.

Seriously, this would be annoying.  I understand.  I broke my arm, wrist, both thumbs, etc. in an accident last year.  While recovering I learned to be very creative completing even basic tasks. 

I hope your cat/dog finds it just as distasteful.

I hope you continue to recover!


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Yuk! If I finally succeeded in plugging in my Kindle with my mouth -- then I don't think I'd ever _unplug_ it again!


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh you poor thing, Wayne!  That's gotta suck. Given that certain batches of those cables seem to have disintegrated pretty quickly, be careful you don't end up with all your fillings tingling!

You might find, though, that your mobile charger - if it's a micro-USB plug - could be used for your Kindle too? Life's too short to have a Kindle leave a bad taste in your mouth if it doesn't have to.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

You have a wonderful sense of humor about the whole thing. Congratulations that you're improving. 

I'm not sure Amazon will go for the banana pudding flavor idea though.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I'm used to hearing people complain about the smell of the Kindle...or rather, it's _lack_ of odor compared with print books...but this is a new one. Naturally I had to put my Kindle charger cord in my mouth and holy crap, you're right! It's bitter and leaves a naaasty aftertaste!

None of my other cables tasted bad. The 3rd party Blackberry cable I use to charge my Kobo, my iPod cable, and my Verizon phone cable all were rather bland.

I'd definitely shop for another cable!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Jan Strnad said:


> I'm used to hearing people complain about the smell of the Kindle...or rather, it's _lack_ of odor compared with print books...but this is a new one. Naturally I had to put my Kindle charger cord in my mouth and holy crap, you're right! It's bitter and leaves a naaasty aftertaste!
> 
> None of my other cables tasted bad. The 3rd party Blackberry cable I use to charge my Kobo, my iPod cable, and my Verizon phone cable all were rather bland.
> 
> I'd definitely shop for another cable!


I admit I have a bit of an electronics smell fetish. I absolutely LOVE getting an new piece of hardware and taking a big whiff as soon as I pop open the antistatic bag! I still remember the smell of my IBM Palm III... ahhh, memories!!!


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay, I just had to try it... not only does it taste terrible but it's a flavor that takes awhile to get off of your tongue to boot.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I would try to find something to wrap around the area you need to hold in your mouth. Maybe a piece of tape would help.


----------



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

Kathy said:


> I would try to find something to wrap around the area you need to hold in your mouth. Maybe a piece of tape would help.


Thanks Kathy for your suggestion--and for all the other comments!

I wonder just how many that read my post actually did a taste test of their own?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

WayneBowyer said:


> I wonder just how many that read my post actually did a taste test of their own?


I am unwilling to make a public admission.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

WayneBowyer said:


> I wonder just how many that read my post actually did a taste test of their own?





Elk said:


> I am unwilling to make a public admission.


I am willing to learn from others.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a yucky taste in my mouth just thinking about.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

There must be something wrong with me.  I just tasted 3 different Kindle cables (2 from K2, 1 from K3) and none of them taste like anything.   Either that or this thread is a vast conspiracy to see how many people can be conned into eating kindle cables.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Duct tape and then smear a little pudding (your choice of flavors) on it.  Voila!

P.S.  Don't choose tapioca.  I may clog the outlet.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I admit I have a bit of an electronics smell fetish. I absolutely LOVE getting an new piece of hardware and taking a big whiff as soon as I pop open the antistatic bag! I still remember the smell of my IBM Palm III... ahhh, memories!!!


Good to know that I'm not the only one who...uh...gets excited when opening new gizmos.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

I think this is the best thread I've seen this week. The flavor of my cord is something I had never considered, but it I can see how it is a real issue for people with paralysis issues. 

I just keep picturing people licking their cords...


----------



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

KMA said:


> I think this is the best thread I've seen this week. The flavor of my cord is something I had never considered, but it I can see how it is a real issue for people with paralysis issues.
> 
> I just keep picturing people licking their cords...


The best threads are the ones that make folks smile and laugh.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

My baby has tried it. The initial report on the taste: "gwababalaba!"


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

My toddler tried it once. She just took it back out and went for the laptop chord again. 

Now if only they could make crayons like that...


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

That is really interesting!  Something else that companies should keep in mind when making their products!  

On the other hand, perhaps the nasty tasting cable would keep my dog from chewing on it, she has a terrible habit of eating electric cables.


----------



## navythriller (Mar 11, 2011)

NightGoat said:


> Okay, I just had to try it... not only does it taste terrible but it's a flavor that takes awhile to get off of your tongue to boot.


Me too. Just _had_ to try it after reading this thread. Yuk!


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Everytime I see this thread title I think of that old Monty Python skit.

"My dog has no nose."
"So, how does he smell?"
"Awful"


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> There must be something wrong with me. I just tasted 3 different Kindle cables (2 from K2, 1 from K3) and none of them taste like anything.  Either that or this thread is a vast conspiracy to see how many people can be conned into eating kindle cables.


This makes me wonder if the cable has something on it that one can only taste if one has the right gene-- my daughter did a test with a little strip of paper that was coated with some godawful thing. Apparently there is a gene that controls whether you can taste it or not, and I just wish I could remember what the substance was. Anyway, my dh can't taste it but OMG IT IS AWFUL. lol  And it does take a while to get the taste off.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

caseyf6 said:


> This makes me wonder if the cable has something on it that one can only taste if one has the right gene-- my daughter did a test with a little strip of paper that was coated with some godawful thing. Apparently there is a gene that controls whether you can taste it or not, and I just wish I could remember what the substance was. Anyway, my dh can't taste it but OMG IT IS AWFUL. lol  And it does take a while to get the taste off.


Phenylthiourea! I remember that experiment back in school - I was a non-taster!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I was a non-taster!


Most fortunate.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I am willing to learn from others.


Me too. Especially if someone reports a bad taste or odor ("Does this milk taste/smell spoiled to you?" "I'll take your word for it.").


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, now I know why my Kindle cable is on of the few around the house that Buddah Pest has not chewed through...


----------



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

Just for giggles and grins I did a sampling of the cables of my other electronic gadgets. The Kindle cord was hands down the winner (or loser?) depending on ones point of view I suppose. I have been checking the cable closely for the defects I remember seeing posts about. Although so far I don't have enough evidence to make a the statement: poor taste = poor quality! 

wAYNE


----------

